# Livery yard - Tidworth



## unlimited10 (5 July 2016)

Hi!

I'm moving my lovely mare down to the Tidworth area this autumn and am desperately looking for a DIY yard for her. For such a horsey area there really don't seem to be a huge number of yards!

Must have a school, good grazing and room to park a lorry and preferably be in hacking distance from Salisbury plain. Any suggestions greatly received and even places to avoid! Please pm those if you prefer.

Thank you in advance &#128522;&#128052;


----------

